# Hood cleaning



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Collected the car on Tuesday, 17 month old, 2,200 mile, TTR. When I saw the car in the dealers there was a bit of green mould around the bottom edge of the hood so it was probably covered in green stuff when it came in. It's 'ok' clean at the moment but not up to my standards so providing weather ok this weekend this is the proposed sequence of work:

1. Vacuum hood
2. Soak and then JBB (Blue)
3. Rinse
4. Milton tablets dissolved to instructions and brushed in and let to soak
5. Rinse
6. Wait to dry
7. Fabsil (1 or 2 coats)

A couple of questions though:
1. If the roof doesn't dry can I leave it a few days before Fabsil?" 
2. And if I have to leave it can I just Fabsil or do I have to wash again (ie will a quick vacuum do?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You can dry the roof wath a couple of old towels just lay them across the roof to soak up the water


----------



## paul_cymru (Mar 22, 2006)

How long should the Milton be left to soak?


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

paul_cymru said:


> How long should the Milton be left to soak?


Right, I did all of the above. Left the Milton for about 15/20 minutes kept brushing it on so it was well soaked.
Have just washed the car today and the hood beads water quite well. I might just give it a 2nd coat of waterproofing at the weekend as the first coat was sucked up pretty quickly.
It now looks really good, like new.


----------

